# Reo Mini 18500 15 A Purple Efest



## andro (20/8/14)

On the safe side what is the lowest ohm coil i can build with this ?


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

http://lance36.altervista.org/battery.php

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (20/8/14)

Thanks @MarkK 
Is a nice little tool but mine is not there .


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

I would say lowest 0.35 so long as that is a real efest and not a re-wrapped one
0.4 to be comfortably safe (nice amount of overhead amp room) in case of larger spikes


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

Isnt this your battery?


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

I am going to recommend 0.6 to 0.8 builds until you get deeper into the sub ohm thing 

No offence just pure safety!


----------



## andro (20/8/14)

Thanks yes actually is that one. Sorry just woke up and didnt see it . I just want to
Make sure because today will build double coil for it and never done it on the mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

You should have that cup of coffee first  Then start on the build ;D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/8/14)

@andro, I have not been able to ascertain the Continuous Discharge Current of those with any certainty, but suspect it is around 8.8A. Personally will not go lower than 0.5 ohms on them.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

Andre said:


> @andro, I have not been able to ascertain the Continuous Discharge Current of those with any certainty, but suspect it is around 8.8A. Personally will not go lower than 0.5 ohms on them.


 
yeah agreed. ive been running 0.5ohm for the last 2 days. awesome vape. battery doesnt seem to last as long tho.
0.6 ohm is my new sweet spot. was jst messing around to see what juice i like at what outputs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

.6 and .7 for me. lower and I get too many dry hits+lost flavour


----------



## MurderDoll (20/8/14)

What would be the best battery for the mini?


----------



## Yiannaki (20/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> What would be the best battery for the mini?


I bought the Purple Efest 18500 button tops. 1000mah. 15a. (R125 from VK)

So far I'm happy with them  it's certainly no 18650 though!

I know @Alex was really pleased with the 18490 red efests as well. But those didn't match my reo 
They will however match yours  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (20/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I bought the Purple Efest 18500 button tops. 1000mah. 15a. (R125 from VK)
> 
> So far I'm happy with them  it's certainly no 18650 though!
> 
> ...


Where do we get the 18490 red efests?


----------



## Yiannaki (20/8/14)

Morne said:


> Where do we get the 18490 red efests?


http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/163



Just a note that the 18490 are 11A

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (21/8/14)

I actually prefer my red Efests to my purple Efests. They are button top as well and you don't need to push the button so far to get fire.
Got mine from Vapeking as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

